# XI'AN | China International Silk Road Center | 498m | 1634ft | 101 fl | U/C



## oscillation

AlexanderZero said:


> I wasn't sure where to ask this, but why are there so many towers in China called "Greenland [something]"? This is like the 5th or 6th one that I've seen.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland_Holdings


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡
*
2019.5.17*


----------



## kanye

May 30 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Hudson11

well, not much is happening with the megatalls of the world, but good to see the 500m+ club is growing.


----------



## Munwon

Hudson11 said:


> well, not much is happening with the megatalls of the world, but good to see the 500m+ club is growing.


I think its ridiculous to have a Mega Tall section in the first place. A grand total of 2 buildings! :lol:


----------



## ed500

#
http://www.cscec81.com/208/6362.html


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Great. That looks a lot better than the design in the first post of this thread.


----------



## ed500

The tallest Greenland









http://news.winshang.com/html/065/8133.html


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*6.9*


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.6.19*


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.7.1
*


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.7.21*


----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

This is a nice +500 and for Xi'an nevertheless...


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.8.13
*


----------



## Wrocer

Wow ! Finally new U/C at least 0,5 km tall skyscraper in China ! I can't wait to see it rising up to the 501 m ! :cheers:


----------



## kanye

August 31 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡

*2019.9.9*


----------



## Munwon

This should be the next 400 meter + tower to rise


----------



## trustevil

You mean next 400+ meter tower to get beheaded.


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena


----------



## Munwon

Almost looks like 2015 again.. huh Oscillation?


----------



## Wrocer

Again below 0,5 km !? Two meters !? What a nonsense fear !? :bash:
Couldn't it be a few meters OVER 500 m !? 
498 m is absurd and paranoid height !? :nuts:


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Height doesn't matter at all, totally unimportant thing


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena


----------



## Hudson11

like a bee hive


----------



## oscillation

by gears

*11.17*


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena

*2019/11/20*


----------



## shakeltown

how many floors are underground?


----------



## kanye

^ 5 according to CTBUH


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena





















by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena










*11.30*


----------



## ed500

http://www.xiancn.com/content/2019-11/30/content_3525629.htm


----------



## trustevil

Tallest in China u/c besides goldin 117 I'm assuming? It looks promising with the construction speed.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Great to see it starting. This is the first supertall in that new silk road CBD i assume. There is hopefully a lot more to come in the coming decade. :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by Auldpena


----------



## ed500

http://mini.eastday.com/a/191203031146493.html


----------



## ed500

Large renders, posted on Gaoloumi by blue902


----------



## oscillation

.....and the slab is done...

by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## oscillation

by gears


----------



## oscillation

*by Auldpena* 
*05.22.2020 












































*


----------



## kunming tiger

rising quickly


----------



## oscillation

*via 皓瀚霏凡 2020/05/23



























































*


----------



## oscillation

by 皓瀚霏凡 2020/05/25


----------



## oscillation

*by or via 皓瀚霏凡

2020/06/02










































































*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/06/12














*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡












































*


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

I wonder if suzhous zhongnan will go as fast as this.


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> I wonder if suzhous zhongnan will go as fast as this.


No way, if all is normal, zhongan is 1-2 years back.

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/06/30





























*


----------



## Gelato

Yeah that is true.. but i hope they add more tree to the vicinity


----------



## trustevil

Unless this goes on hold or construction slows then it might catch up. So this is the start of the core were seeing I'm assuming?


----------



## oscillation

The platform is a complex thing and needs time for precise settings. After that.... speed !!! There are 300+ and a few 200+ in the surrounding area. According to the master plan, which I can not find. 

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/06/30*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/07/09












































*


----------



## oscillation

*by Auldpena

2020/07/20 












































*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/06/27



























































*


----------



## kanye

August 14 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-18 by Auldpena


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-26 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-31 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## A Chicagoan

*9/3 by 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Holy catfish this thing is rising fast


----------



## trustevil

Holy Mekong catfish it's gonna be huge. See what I did there? The Mekong catfish grow to enormous size.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^
awesome, a huge amount of highrises being built around at same time


----------



## ed500

新一代“空中造楼机”诞生，见证西安第一高楼“大国重器”_腾讯新闻


空中造楼机被誉为建筑行业的“国之重器”在中建集团、八局的支持下西北地区首款空中造楼机完成了平台钢桁架部分的首吊摄影悦西安此举标志着中建八一承建的中国西北第一高楼中国国际丝路中心大厦项目即将完成华丽……




new.qq.com




















































































高498米！西安的世界级地标——中国国际丝路中心_手机网易网


每座城市都有一个中心。新中心的崛起意味着城市资源重组与资源层级的不断升级，吸引城市顶级资源向其汇聚，形成城市价值的最高点。譬如纽约的曼哈顿、上海的浦东都是所在城市的形象门户。



3g.163.com


----------



## Zaz965

flat top and no helipad, what waste of space, in my opinion helipads are useful for emergencies


----------



## kunming tiger

IN the era of air mobility you would expect to increasing numbers of helipads around the city.









China-Air Mobility News & Developments


Top aerial vehicle tech platform EHang plans $6m plant in Guangdong By Qiu Quanlin in Guangzhou | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-07-31 16:14 Ehang 184, a passenger drone, takes a test flight in Guangzhou in February. [Photo by Feng Zhoufeng/For China Daily] EHang Holdings Limited, the world's...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## trustevil

It's not really flat there's more like a crown on top. Win some lose some. No helipads here but I think Suzhou will have one!


----------



## ed500

Facade mock up, posted on Gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

Not extraordinary but not bad


----------



## Munwon

It's starting to fly skywards 





西安中国国际丝路中心|498米|100层|在建 - 第39页 - 400米级及以上 - 高楼迷摩天族


西安中国国际丝路中心|498米|100层|在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## erkantang

Could you screenshot please, don’t have access to this website


----------



## trustevil

Yeah I don't understand Chinese either lol


----------



## kanye

September 29 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

Too bad wuhan Greenland couldn't have this height maybe the design wouldn't look so strange


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
at least, wuhan greenland will have helipad


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-12 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965

I like these huge amount of highrises around


----------



## trustevil

Zaz965 said:


> I like these huge amount of highrises around


It'll give the supertall some company and add density to it's vicinity.


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
indeed, I hate lonely buildings


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-18 by Auldpena


----------



## trustevil

I get that feeling this will rise quick


----------



## Kadzman

zwamborn said:


> 2020-10-18 by Auldpena


Seems like the core takes up more than 50% of the gross floor space?


----------



## trustevil

Kadzman said:


> Seems like the core takes up more than 50% of the gross floor space?


I think the core gets slimmer the higher it goes up so maybe floor space will be more towards the upper levels.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-28 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

What's the empty plot of land to the right for? This could use some tall company


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-11 by Auldpena


----------



## oscillation

*by **Auldpena*

*2020.11.14 





























*


----------



## trustevil

It's progressing nicely already taking shape.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-18 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

zwamborn said:


> 2020-11-18 by 皓瀚霏凡


Notice the steel on top is higher than the last update and taller around the edges of the floor plates


----------



## Haieg

So I was interested in the height of the side towers(looked at gaoloumi) and I found out there seems to be a second supertall with a height of 301m,I would be glad if somebody checked,if I am correct or not


----------



## oscillation

This tower? Yesterday the height was 301m, today title name says 250 m. I am not sure, but it is not close to greenland 498.


----------



## Haieg

Well tbh I found a thread which listed every 200m+ (com,uc,pro,prep/there are 54)in Xi An and I turned on the translator and the number 9 of this list with 301m had the same Greenland name and the same location, but i guess I could be wrong, I have no account there and I'm not able to see any pictures.


----------



## oscillation

The plot of the left corner on the pic is for 246 meters Poly International Plaza , where is the plot with the question mark is unknown, I think time ago saw same rendering with tall building ~300m, but all are speculations for now.


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

the third crane is assembling





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020.11.23 












































*


----------



## trustevil

Nice updates. I see 6 buildings UC just in that area and two more back to the left. Like I said before at least it won't be alone


----------



## ed500

超级摩天地标！高498米的中国国际丝路中心大厦！SOM团队打造！


1F为挑高13米的办公大堂及酒店大堂,彰显高贵大气·石材地面· 石材/铝板墙面· 铝板天花· 访客登记系统· 超级前台服务高标准候梯厅，超豪华配置，塑造国际顶级写字楼品质· 石材地面· 石材墙面· 铝板天花· 智能梯控系统公共走道，简洁大气，顶级写字楼奢华气度· 架空地板/地毯地



kknews.cc


----------



## oscillation

It is to early for a new thread (I think), but is interesting and I share here. If ed500 a.k.a. ( The King of the renderings) can find more info and create thread will be great.






480米！曲江新区西安CCBD将成为城市新地标 - 西安 - 高楼迷摩天族


480米！曲江新区西安CCBD将成为城市新地标 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





google translate:
The construction units of the Xi'an CCBD project in Qujiang New District are Xi'an Qujiang Cultural Industry Investment (Group) Co., Ltd. and Xi'an Central Cultural Business District Holdings Co., Ltd. The construction period of the project is from 2020 to 2026, and the total investment is about 100 billion yuan. The project extends from Yanta South Road in the east, Chang'an South Road in the west, Hangtian Avenue in the south and Tiantan Road in the north, with a total construction area of approximately 10.33 million square meters. *The area mainly plans to construct a landmark building of 480 meters, 17 super high-rise buildings of 150-350 meters* , four cultural centers, a 32-hectare Silk Road Park, a 1.3-kilometer-long Creative High Line Park, and schools, High-quality urban facilities such as medical care and rail transit are planned to be completed in 2026.

After the overall completion of the Xi'an CCBD project in Qujiang New District, the residential population will be about 62,000, about 170,000 people will be employed, and more than 100 cultural enterprises will be planned. It will become a new landmark of the city leading the development of Xi'an, the most international and characteristic city, the central business core area, the western cultural and technological industry gathering area and the urban cultural fashion living room.

At present, the Xi'an CCBD project in Qujiang New Area is progressing smoothly, and foundation pit construction is underway.














































^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^cheers
so familiar is the main tower
*and on topic:

by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/12/29





























*


----------



## germanicboy

You see I was right, the famous ban is a bullshit 😂
Anyways, Xi'an, from having almost nothing, will end up with one of China's best clusters if this is done


----------



## trustevil

Yes that render is the exact same as the one in Shenzhen and that one is 20m taller idk maybe it's just a placement not a final design


----------



## ed500

Could not find much more info, maybe to early to open a thread.
Also links to super large renders below.






《西安文化商务区控制性详细规划》批前公示（公示期限30天）<br/>-西安市自然资源和规划局







zygh.xa.gov.cn






http://www.xa.gov.cn/web_files/picture/202008/19/20200819111651456745602176331681792.jpg




http://www.xa.gov.cn/web_files/picture/202008/19/20200819111702518745602222729072640.jpg




http://www.xa.gov.cn/web_files/picture/202008/19/20200819111617357745602033310109696.jpg




http://www.xa.gov.cn/web_files/picture/202008/19/20200819111627381745602075353812992.jpg


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Did Xi'an seriously just copy and paste the Shimao Shenzhen Hong Kong International Centre!? So what, it's the Shimao Xi'an Hong Kong International Centre now?


----------



## trustevil

Looks almost identical doesn't it? Glad I'm not the only one that noticed that. Well if it doesn't get built in Shenzhen then it'll be built here maybe


----------



## KillerZavatar

pretty sure that's just a concept and mass render. don't think we have designs yet, just maximum height.


----------



## oscillation

*via 皓瀚霏凡

posted today: 2021/01/09


























































































*


----------



## trustevil

About 20 stories tall now. Amazing pace, thanks for the updates oscillation


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡

2020/01/16












































*


----------



## trustevil

It's probably taller than anything out here already at a little over 20 floors. If there floor height is about the same as these highrise buildings in Salt lake City... The tallest here is like 25 floors maybe 30


----------



## KNR

I like the tower cranes lighting. It look like cyber sword from star wars.


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-21 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Munwon

Its almost that time of year


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Munwon said:


> Its almost that time of year


What's that time of the year?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What's that time of the year?


Chinese New Year... when all Chinese projects go to sleep.


----------



## trustevil

Happy Chinese New Year now go to sleep for a couple years and make us wonder if you're going to be on hold Forever


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-27 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## A Chicagoan

By *皓瀚霏凡* on *Gaoloumi*


----------



## oscillation

It is on hold this month, but pics are nice.

*皓瀚霏凡 2021.2.8 

























































































*


----------



## Munwon

Not on hold but slow for the holiday. Look at the workers on the core! lol


----------



## oscillation

I saw the workers, but on this stage the cranes are on hold and the real work is "invisible'' (imo).


----------



## Munwon

oscillation said:


> I saw the workers, but on this stage the cranes are on hold and the real work is "invisible'' (imo).


Look at the last photo. Core jumped to 18th level. lol


----------



## oscillation

You are right, but is probably before CNY or more like the last pouring has been before on hold period, if it jump again soon you have a beer. Once the concrete has hardened, the current jump is just mechanical. For a next jump must cranes, armature and pouring. But you know that. Is not on hold a 100%, but still a sleeping beauty.


----------



## Munwon

oscillation said:


> You are right, but is probably before CNY or more like the last pouring has been before on hold period, if it jump again soon you have a beer. Once the concrete has hardened, the current jump is just mechanical. For a next jump must cranes, armature and pouring. But you know that. Is not on hold a 100%, but still a sleeping beauty.


I think there are a few major skyscraper still under construction still. Just small skeleton crews.


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/02/11

Munwon, you have a beer  New steel on the core, probably some crane is working.



























































*


----------



## Munwon

This is the busiest CNY ever! Hopefully a taste of a really busy year!


----------



## trustevil

Hooray for continued construction! Since you guys tlkn about beer 🍻 how about a stone cold quote for this not stopping, "Can I get a hell yeah?"


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/02/16

120m+ 














*


----------



## Munwon

They really want to build this!


----------



## trustevil

It's growing pretty quick! Hopefully it's still a quality build without major problems


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021.2.19 



























































*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/03/02




































扎哈事务所+iDEA ‘西安国际足球中心’开建 - 西安 - 高楼迷摩天族


扎哈事务所+iDEA ‘西安国际足球中心’开建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


















*


----------



## oscillation

*by 031116LG*

New renderings???? Ed500, are they new or not?


----------



## A Chicagoan

It doesn't look like it's 500 meters in the render... more like 300 meters. I hope it will look taller when completed!


----------



## ed500

oscillation said:


> *by 031116LG*
> 
> New renderings???? Ed500, are they new or not?
> 
> View attachment 1186251
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1186253
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1186254
> 
> 
> View attachment 1186256
> View attachment 1186253
> View attachment 1186254
> View attachment 1186256



First: Old
Second: Old but updated as no longer shows helipad, see below
Third: New i think



ed500 said:


> #
> http://www.cscec81.com/208/6362.html


----------



## Zaz965

it should be a bit fatter, I like fat buildings


----------



## oscillation

*by Bob via 皓瀚霏凡 2021/03/14











































































*


----------



## oscillation

*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/03/16














*


----------



## trustevil

Full steam ahead right? No delays, no setbacks (literally). Thanks for the update


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> Full steam ahead right? No delays, no setbacks (literally). Thanks for the update


All greenlands skyscrapers are disappointing. The speed is awful. ☠


----------



## Munwon

oscillation said:


> All greenlands skyscrapers are disappointing. The speed is awful. ☠


The speed is normal on this


----------



## germanicboy

oscillation said:


> *by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/03/16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 1219728
> View attachment 1219728
> *


Is that pollution or fog? The air looks terrible. I wonder if it's due to the yellow dust that hit Beijing a few days ago


----------



## oscillation

germanicboy said:


> Is that pollution or fog? The air looks terrible. I wonder if it's due to the yellow dust that hit Beijing a few days ago











Asian Dust - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/03/20






























*


----------



## Munwon

germanicboy said:


> Is that pollution or fog? The air looks terrible. I wonder if it's due to the yellow dust that hit Beijing a few days ago


Its yellow dust from the Gobi, no matter how much green energy China uses it will always look dirty in the spring. Always have always will.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’m just excited that it looks like the cores about to jump


----------



## kanye

March 27 by via 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

One more


----------



## oscillation

*via **皓瀚霏凡*

*

































































































*


----------



## oscillation

*via 皓瀚霏凡 2021/04/07








*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 19:*








By 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn

2021-04-24 by Bob


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-04 by Bob


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-04 by 皓瀚霏凡














































Inside:


----------



## Dude254

This one is moving at a great speed.Hopefully they will revive the Dalian one soon.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 8:*








《沣东未来新地标》 by 大树xa on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation

Wtф last post 12 days ago??

*via 皓瀚霏凡 by Xi'an Chronicle *

*2021.5.16 *






























































*by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/05/19






























by 皓瀚霏凡 2021/05/20 32 fl














*


----------



## Zaz965

an entire new district being built


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-30 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-09 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## trustevil

I've been gone too long


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

^^
What do you mean?


----------



## noms78

need more photos of the cladding


----------



## trustevil

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> ^^
> What do you mean?


From this site. From this thread... Thing grew up on me I wasn't around to see it


----------



## perheps

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> ^^
> What do you mean?


I think he mean his boy grow up lol


----------



## trustevil

Yeah the building grew up on me lol


----------



## Zaz965

this boy should be thicker


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

凯迪网







m.9kd.com


----------



## trustevil

Looks like Nanjing Greenland ctr and the Suzhou one uc right now. Nanjing has a slightly different design


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Do you think that this might affect this behemoths construction?








China Locks Down Xi’an, Issuing Stay-at-Home Order to 13 million


The tally of new Covid-19 cases in Xi’an on Tuesday was the highest in the country, with officials saying the infections are with the Delta variant.




www.wsj.com


----------



## NeptunianBuilder

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Do you think that this might affect this behemoths construction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Locks Down Xi’an, Issuing Stay-at-Home Order to 13 million
> 
> 
> The tally of new Covid-19 cases in Xi’an on Tuesday was the highest in the country, with officials saying the infections are with the Delta variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


Our media likes to exaggerate and say China is always having their "worst outbreak ever" or "tremendous spread of cases" when in reality....not just Xian, but the _entire province_ it's in hasn't even registered 300 cases in the past 4 weeks.








There might be a lockdown of two or three weeks, after which they'll be back to normal. It's possible that construction might even continue _during _the lockdown?


----------



## trustevil

Let's hope construction continues regardless of this mild variant


----------



## Daniiif

current height













【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年11月12日 - 第132页 - 西安 - 高楼迷摩天族


【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年11月12日 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## trustevil

It's growing


----------



## Daniiif

【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年11月12日 - 第133页 - 西安 - 高楼迷摩天族


【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年11月12日 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye

January 29 by 秦岭oo


----------



## thestealthyartist

Gaoloumi user said this is now at 52 floors. Halfway?!


----------



## zwamborn

2022-04-30 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

Halfway my ass... It looks like quarter of the way maybe a third


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

When counting in the last pictures, the core is at about 50 floors...


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Daniiif

The core is 235m













【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年12月24日 - 第142页 - 西安 - 高楼迷摩天族


【中国国际丝路中心大厦】498m | 100F | No.59顶升 | 更新至2022年12月24日 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## thestealthyartist

I thought it was just 150...


----------



## ed500

29/05/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## kenamour

The building will reach 300m in the end of 2022


----------



## thestealthyartist

kenamour said:


> The building will reach 300m in the end of 2022


This seems to be the only 500M building that's going well, the others are all either prep or on hold...


----------



## kenamour

thestealthyartist said:


> This seems to be the only 500M building that's going well, the others are all either prep or on hold...


yes


----------



## PenangLion

Welp, hope it *finally gets finished*. 
A debacle lasting for nearly 8 years.


----------



## kenamour

June 3 by just西安
and it have reach 245m


----------



## kenamour

June 2 by 皓瀚霏凡的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## thestealthyartist

@trustevil Welp, now it's halfway!


----------



## Zaz965

the core is thick like a bunker


----------



## trustevil

The core guy skinnier its completed it's summer diet lol


----------



## trustevil

Meant to say got skinnier but I'm sure y'all knew that


----------



## ed500

06/06/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## ed500

11/06/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn

2022-06-12 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## kenamour

2022-06-18 by Auldpena的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour

June 27 by Auldpena的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour

Jul 14 by 天下第一长安城


----------



## kenamour

The building had reach 300m


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 秦岭oo on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500

27/07/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Hudson11

such an interesting core, it goes from octagonal to square.


----------



## trustevil

More floor space towards the middle then? I don't think it's gonna get thinner


----------



## NanoRay

trustevil said:


> More floor space towards the middle then? I don't think it's gonna get thinner


This makes me wonder, is the United States the only country in the world known to have air rights?


----------



## Twopsy

NanoRay said:


> This makes me wonder, is the United States the only country in the world known to have air rights?


I think so. The concept of air rights seems strange to Europeans. Here they care more about how a tower would impact the city. Are their air rights anywhere in the US except New York City?

The sky on some of the photos looks very blue. I thought the city is known for its bad air quality.


----------



## PenangLion

Air quality has certainly improved within China since 2008.


----------



## trustevil

I don't understand why this thread is getting such little attention when it's pretty much one of the tallest buildings uc in the world right now


----------



## germanicboy

trustevil said:


> I don't understand why this thread is getting such little attention when it's pretty much one of the tallest buildings uc in the world right now


Because it's not in London or New York or even Shanghai


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> I don't understand why this thread is getting such little attention when it's pretty much one of the tallest buildings uc in the world right now


Among Chinese supertall threads, this one is definitely one of the more-viewed ones.

*August 3 by 皓瀚霏凡 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## NanoRay

germanicboy said:


> Because it's not in London or New York or even Shanghai


Agreed.


----------



## trustevil

Shame but at least we can enjoy it's progress


----------



## ed500

07/08/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965

at least, it is thick for my taste


----------



## Zaz965

thestealthyartist said:


> why are there so few updates?





germanicboy said:


> few updates on gaoloumi..


maybe because of lockdown, isn't it?


----------



## Munwon

Lack of money, technical complexity, lockdowns, slow economy


----------



## trustevil

the lockdown stuff is sickening. barricading ppl in their homes. it's backfiring lol. anyway though hope something happens soon with this


----------



## ed500

AS+GG Design





































































Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture







smithgill.com


----------



## trustevil

that cladding is sweet. what could've been


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Nice but too thin.


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful!


----------



## Zaz965

too skinny. it should be thicker


----------



## ed500

24/12/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Daniiif

By 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## trustevil

don't be surprised if this goes on hold like a lot of other Chinese projects right now.


----------



## ed500

07/01/23 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

